
What is the easiest lifehack? The word “No” - ddri
https://medium.com/@davedri/say-no-cdb948a74382#.dqsqatuhx
======
Finnucane
“After a time," said old Mathers disregarding me, "I mercifully perceived the
errors of my ways and the unhappy destination I would reach unless I mended
them. I retired from the world in order to try to comprehend it and to find
out why it becomes more unsavoury as the years accumulate on a man's body.
What do you think I discovered at the end of my meditations?"

I felt pleased again. He was now questioning me.

"What?"

"That No is a better word than Yes," he replied.

― Flann O'Brien, The Third Policeman

